# Anyone see Live & Kicking Lobsters $3.99 lb at the Market this weekend? See pics



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello

Anyone chowing down for some good ole scavengers of the sea? ?

See pics!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 14, 2012)

The ones in the photo do not appear to be alive and kicking


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2012)

Defiant said:


> The ones in the photo do not appear to be alive and kicking


 
No, They cook them at the Market for you. It makes it easier!


----------



## nate379 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd hardly eat lobster if it was free, so no way I'd pay $4/lb for it!  That buys alot of dead cow and potatoes though.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 14, 2012)

The soft shells started earlier than usual this year, supposedly, and drove the price down earlier.
Quite often soft shells are cooked because they keep longer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah I heard on the news that this year the supply has driven the price in the dirt.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey, send some my way! I heard about the cheap lobster prices on the news in New England this year. Whenever I was in Boston on business, I usually ate lobster every day.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 14, 2012)

Always wondered about eating lobster. Next time you see them thrown into that boiling water pay attention to what happens next.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 14, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Always wondered about eating lobster. Next time you see them thrown into that boiling water pay attention to what happens next.


Nothing like a good New England lobster bake


----------



## Dix (Jul 15, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Always wondered about eating lobster. Next time you see them thrown into that boiling water pay attention to what happens next.


 
I remember being in the kitchen when I was a kid, and my Mom had put some lobsters & crabs in the pot that was boiling, and walked out of the room. Asked me to watch them, and I did, as they crawled out of the pot and all over the floor... I don't do lobster or crab, usually, gives me night mares


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 15, 2012)

I put a kitchen knife just behind and right down between the eyes before dropping them in the water.  Pretty much takes care of them in an instant.  I learned that from Jacques Pepin or Julia Child cooking shows.

Yeah, softshells right now, but the price is right.  I just might grab one with a pound of steamers tomorrow.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 15, 2012)

24 grams of protein and 114 calories. The chicken breast of the sea. Let me go find my bib.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2012)

Went on my brother's boat yesterday and hauled traps (by hand- no winch- what a damn workout). We ate lobsters that were out of the water about 2 hours.

No savings in it though- the most expensive lobster you ever ate when you count gas for the truck, boat, bait, slip fee etc.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 16, 2012)

We have a contractor at work that has a lobster permit.  He told me that large supermarkets buy in bulk, literally hundreds and hundreds of lobsters at a time. They store the lobster in "pounds" for a few weeks on end, and sell at a lower price.

The smaller guys sell through a co-op at a slightly higher price driven by the market.  The co-op will have fresh lobster that was caught in the last few days.  I probably can't tell the difference between 2 day and 2 week stored lobster, but I would pay to support the smaller guys out there.

What I really dislike is the lobster claw machines where you try to grab a lobster out of the tank with a mechanical claw like a stuffed animal.  I mean really, lobsters are destined to be eaten, why make entertainment out of it.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> We have a contractor at work that has a lobster permit. He told me that large supermarkets buy in bulk, literally hundreds and hundreds of lobsters at a time. They store the lobster in "pounds" for a few weeks on end, and sell at a lower price.
> 
> The smaller guys sell through a co-op at a slightly higher price driven by the market. The co-op will have fresh lobster that was caught in the last few days. I probably can't tell the difference between 2 day and 2 week stored lobster, but I would pay to support the smaller guys out there.
> 
> What I really dislike is the lobster claw machines where you try to grab a lobster out of the tank with a mechanical claw like a stuffed animal. I mean really, lobsters are destined to be eaten, why make entertainment out of it.


 
100% agree. I love farmers markets for the same reason- better food, local, support the little guy- all well worth a few extra clams. (pun intended)


----------



## Defiant (Jul 16, 2012)

Now this is what it's about


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 16, 2012)

The lobstermen up this way are really hurting . . . diesel and gas prices are still high, supply is up and prices are down . . . due to federal laws very few of them are especially talkative and no one is talking about a concerted effort to drive up the price by reducing supplies and staying tied up to the dock.

Me . . . the price is right . . . but I'm like Nate. Twenty minutes from the ocean, but I've always favored beef over lobsters when given a choice . . . give me a nice medium rare cut of prime rib, rib eye or filet mignon any day. Now if you start talking clams and scallops though . . .


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope it goes back to the depths from whence it came.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/21-pound-lobster-caught-off-coast-maine-fate-231245251.html


----------



## fossil (Jul 16, 2012)

"A benevolent benefactor seems to be the lobster's last hope for survival."

Maybe they'll hold the auction on-line, then you can buy it, fishinpol, and arrange for its return to the sea.  Hell, I'd chip in a few bucks to see that happen.  Rick


----------



## Defiant (Jul 16, 2012)

fossil said:


> "A benevolent benefactor seems to be the lobster's last hope for survival."
> 
> Maybe they'll hold the auction on-line, then you can buy it, fishinpol, and arrange for its return to the sea. Hell, I'd chip in a few bucks to see that happen. Rick


I'm with you guys


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 16, 2012)

At a large outdoor lobster dinner, Tom is introduced to U.S. Marshal Joe Belle and Glendolene Kimmell, of Hawaii…
_*“I’ll be darned, I’ve… I’ve never eaten a bug that big before…”*_


----------



## fossil (Jul 16, 2012)

During my Navy years, I had occasion to spend time in Newport, RI three times...1976 (~10 weeks), 1978 (~4 months), & 1991 (~6 weeks) or thereabouts.  Without question, whenever I think about Newport, the first thing that pops into my mind is the lobster dinners.  We could go out & get served a two-lobster dinner...we could get one boiled & one steamed or whatever we wanted...my oh my, that was some good eatin'!  The second thing that pops into my mind is the clam chowder to be had around there...without question the very best I've ever had anywhere.  If you're ever in Newport, look to see whether or not the Black Pearl restaurant still exists, and if so, go in & get a bowl of chowder.  If you don't like it, send me the check & I'll pay for it.  Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 16, 2012)

lobstah.  Miss it.  

Rick that's my hometown.


----------



## fossil (Jul 16, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> lobstah. Miss it.
> 
> Rick that's my hometown.


 
Dang, so, like, this was your house...?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh no dahling.  The western end of the island.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 17, 2012)

My brother now works for the water department down on the base.   He comes across all kinds of interesting vestiges of the navy occupancy.   Heck, we used to sneak down to the beaches on the Navy side of the island.    We'd swim around rusted metal skeletons of various navy enterprises.  I think that's a superfund sight now


----------



## fossil (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure it has quite a history...no idea what all may have gone on there over the (many) decades.  I've never been anyplace where there were little signs on nearly every building that identified the year they were built.  Where I grew up, things from the 1800's were "old".  Back there in RI, those things wouldn't even be ready to burn.    There was a torpedo factory on Goat Island at one time.  When I was there, NTC was a multi-faceted training facility (thus my multiple assignments there over a period of years).  If I was there in the summer, I loved going down to the Navy Marina and checking out a sloop and sailing the Narragansett Bay for the afternoon, then retiring up to the Lighthouse restaurant for an ice-cold frosty mug of brew.  If I was there in the winter, I loved bundling up and trudging through the snow to the Officer's Club for a nice dinner and a Bass Ale (or two).  Good memories of Newport.  Ah...to be young again.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lived in Maine 18 years and I can count on one hand the times I ate lobster.  They are the chit eaters of the sea, so no thanks!

Potatoes though, just about every meal! 



firefighterjake said:


> The lobstermen up this way are really hurting . . . diesel and gas prices are still high, supply is up and prices are down . . . due to federal laws very few of them are especially talkative and no one is talking about a concerted effort to drive up the price by reducing supplies and staying tied up to the dock.
> 
> Me . . . the price is right . . . but I'm like Nate. Twenty minutes from the ocean, but I've always favored beef over lobsters when given a choice . . . give me a nice medium rare cut of prime rib, rib eye or filet mignon any day. Now if you start talking clams and scallops though . . .


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 17, 2012)

For those of you hankerin' for a lobstah, there are a few of these places in Maine that'll ship overnight, Ayuh.

Here is just one of them. 

http://www.thefreshlobstercompany.com/

Clams and mussels are part of the filters of the sea, just as delicious.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I hope it goes back to the depths from whence it came.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/21-pound-lobster-caught-off-coast-maine-fate-231245251.html


 
I kindof like the lobster industry here in Maine in terms of their philosophy . . . if it's over a certain size it goes back into the water . . . where it can continue to produce more young (ditto for egg bearing female lobsters) to be caught at a later date . . . besides at that age one has to wonder about the quality of the meat . . .


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2012)

Lobsters get pretty tough over a few pounds anyway


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 18, 2012)

bought my wife lobstah dinnah while visiting Acadia...she loves the Cockroach of the Sea...I had the land meat. Meat should have at least 2, but no more than 4 legs (yeah, I'll eat a 3 legged pig). Remember, the rubber bands on their claws are to protect the lobsters from each other.....crazy sea monsters.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 18, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Lobsters get pretty tough over a few pounds anyway


ever see the taxidemied one they have at Brown's on the route to Hampton? Its the size of a medium dog.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't care if they are the chit eaters of the sea...
Give me a nice tender lobster smothered in herbed butter...
friggin yum...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> ever see the taxidemied one they have at Brown's on the route to Hampton? Its the size of a medium dog.


Ya- we love Brown's (and Marky's across the street). Remember to BYOB


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 18, 2012)

I did the lobster feed for my father last weekend. Softshells are handy as you really dont need a cracker for the shell but there is a lot less meat. I usually figure 2 soft shells are equal to one hard shell. So the price for soft shells while great PR arent that great of of a deal. I generally buy from a local place in Portland that does high volume. They taste a lot better than the ones that the big supermarkets have.

There is some research that lobsters have taken over for cod in the gulf of maine. There are so many lobsters that the cod dont have a chance to repopulate.


----------



## fossil (Jul 18, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> ...Its the size of a medium dog.


 
Eh, I like my dog rare.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 18, 2012)

All right, I grabbed one after work, with a pound of steamers.


----------



## fossil (Jul 18, 2012)

M-m-m-m-m  M-m-m-m  M-mm.  I love (almost) all seafood, and especially lobster and steamed clams.  At the same time, the very sickest I've ever been was after eating a New England Boiled DInner in Newport RI in 1976.  It was amazing...just a couple of hours after dinner I was in extremis (I'll spare you all the details).  I ended up in the ER at the Naval Hospital, and then admitted for 2 days, on a couple of meds, a liquid diet, and lots of IV fluids to re-hydrate me.  Walking down to the head in my open-back gown, pulling my wheeled IV stand along beside me will be something I'm not likely to ever forget.  Doc told me I probably ate a clam or a mussel that had been dead for a while & got into the human food chain and into my New England Boiled Dinner.  Took me a long time, but I've now long since regained my love for seafood.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 18, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Lobsters get pretty tough over a few pounds anyway


You have to cook them right. We have had 7 to 11 pounders that were delish. Needed a hammer to crack the claws.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is Holly 25lb. pooch rounding up one now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 19, 2012)

fossil said:


> M-m-m-m-m M-m-m-m M-mm. I love (almost) all seafood, and especially lobster and steamed clams. At the same time, the very sickest I've ever been was after eating a New England Boiled DInner in Newport RI in 1976. It was amazing...just a couple of hours after dinner I was in extremis (I'll spare you all the details). I ended up in the ER at the Naval Hospital, and then admitted for 2 days, on a couple of meds, a liquid diet, and lots of IV fluids to re-hydrate me. Walking down to the head in my open-back gown, pulling my wheeled IV stand along beside me will be something I'm not likely to ever forget. Doc told me I probably ate a clam or a mussel that had been dead for a while & got into the human food chain and into my New England Boiled Dinner. Took me a long time, but I've now long since regained my love for seafood.


 
Huh . . . New England Boiled Dinners in Rhode Island must be different than those here in Maine. Up here a New England Boiled Dinner consists of corned beef, cabbage, carrots, potatoes, turnips, onions and sometimes beets to give it a red color (although some folks skip the beets.) Never had one with clams or mussels . . . maybe in a Seafood or Clam chowder . . . but not in a boiled dinner.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya, boiled dinner is corned beef.

Anyway, NPR had a whole report on the glut of early lobsters, the pices, and the hardships for lobstamen yesterday. Very timely


----------



## firebroad (Jul 19, 2012)

Yum. Love broiled lobster, used to get it once a year, 'specially if topped with crabmeat.
A rare one was caught down here the other week, we granted it a reprieve...

http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2012/06/18/rare-blue-lobster-found-in-ocean-city/


----------



## fossil (Jul 19, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Huh . . . New England Boiled Dinners in Rhode Island must be different than those here in Maine. Up here a New England Boiled Dinner consists of corned beef, cabbage, carrots, potatoes, turnips, onions and sometimes beets to give it a red color (although some folks skip the beets.) Never had one with clams or mussels . . . maybe in a Seafood or Clam chowder . . . but not in a boiled dinner.


 
Oh, I could quite easily be misremembering the name of the entree. It was a big ol' bowl of mixed shellfish & some potatoes & stuff...maybe tomatoes. They, of course, had a name for it which now (36 years later) seems to have escaped me. I'm sure you're correct.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 19, 2012)

fossil said:


> M-m-m-m-m M-m-m-m M-mm. I love (almost) all seafood, and especially lobster and steamed clams. At the same time, the very sickest I've ever been was after eating a New England Boiled DInner in Newport RI in 1976. It was amazing...just a couple of hours after dinner I was in extremis (I'll spare you all the details). I ended up in the ER at the Naval Hospital, and then admitted for 2 days, on a couple of meds, a liquid diet, and lots of IV fluids to re-hydrate me. Walking down to the head in my open-back gown, pulling my wheeled IV stand along beside me will be something I'm not likely to ever forget. Doc told me I probably ate a clam or a mussel that had been dead for a while & got into the human food chain and into my New England Boiled Dinner. Took me a long time, but I've now long since regained my love for seafood.


 
Maybe the clams came from the flats near the Naval base.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 19, 2012)

My Mom makes it a little different than that too. Ham, carrots, cabbage and potatoes.



firefighterjake said:


> Huh . . . New England Boiled Dinners in Rhode Island must be different than those here in Maine. Up here a New England Boiled Dinner consists of corned beef, cabbage, carrots, potatoes, turnips, onions and sometimes beets to give it a red color (although some folks skip the beets.) Never had one with clams or mussels . . . maybe in a Seafood or Clam chowder . . . but not in a boiled dinner.


 
I just don't do lobster or crab.  They eat turd and rotten meat all their lives, how is that supposed to be good?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 19, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I just don't do lobster or crab. They eat turd and rotten meat all their lives, how is that supposed to be good?


Ask your king crab lovers!!


----------



## btuser (Jul 19, 2012)

Defiant said:


> ]Here is Holly 25lb. pooch rounding up one now.


Not fair!  Give her a chance and take off the bands.  

I've been around them all my life, something that is always special.  They may be the cockroach of the ocean, but anything you can dip in butter is gonna be good.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't hate it, but I don't like it enough to pay the price it's usually selling for either.  The $4/lb isn't bad though, can barely buy hamburg for that price.


----------



## btuser (Jul 20, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Ya, boiled dinner is corned beef.
> 
> Anyway, NPR had a whole report on the glut of early lobsters, the pices, and the hardships for lobstamen yesterday. Very timely


Maybe we could "adopt a lobsterer". Eventually the prices paid by the corporate super-structure are going to put these people in the poor house.  Products like lobsters that are available (for the most part) year round seem like the perfect products for direct marketing. Hard for me to get summer squash in February from a local garden.


----------



## btuser (Jul 20, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Ya, boiled dinner is corned beef.
> 
> Anyway, NPR had a whole report on the glut of early lobsters, the pices, and the hardships for lobstamen yesterday. Very timely


And a few years ago they were making out like bandits.  Never fails, ups and downs.  In about 3 months $4/lb is going to be history.   My guess is after the drought in the Midwest and the fires we've had, we're about to learn a lot more about the ridiculous structure of our food supply.  Hopefully we stop putting corn in the gas tank (we're such idiots).  

I'm putting down deposits on this year's beef and pork before the price spikes.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 20, 2012)

nate379 said:


> My Mom makes it a little different than that too. Ham, carrots, cabbage and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't do lobster or crab. They eat turd and rotten meat all their lives, how is that supposed to be good?


 
Yeah . . . you can go the ham route if you prefer ham or are too cheap to buy the corned beef . . . or you can do like my Mom when we were growing up and much poorer and go with canned Spam in place of the corned beef . . . true story . . . we ate quite a bit of Spam growing up.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 20, 2012)

fossil said:


> Oh, I could quite easily be misremembering the name of the entree. It was a big ol' bowl of mixed shellfish & some potatoes & stuff...maybe tomatoes. They, of course, had a name for it which now (36 years later) seems to have escaped me. I'm sure you're correct.


 
Sounds more like New England seafood chowder . . . which is often cream or milk-based with potatoes, clams, sometimes fish and lobster.

I think the folks down in Rhode Island way do things a bit different with a tomato based chowder though . . . or so I've heard.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like a reprieve was granted for the big one.


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/21-pound-lobster-released-back-wild-181153295.html


They are going to give away 21 pounds worth of smaller lobsters.


----------



## fossil (Jul 23, 2012)

OK, so he doesn't get boiled and eaten, because he's a huge old dude and we're in awe of him.  Instead, we'll boil & eat 21 of his kids.  Eh, they'll prob'ly taste better anyway.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 23, 2012)

Takes 7 years to grow tp keepah size. How old is that bahstid?


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 23, 2012)

I wonder if a diver picked that one up originally.  I can't see that fitting in a trap.  Maybe clinging to the outside of it when it was hauled?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 23, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I wonder if a diver picked that one up originally. I can't see that fitting in a trap. Maybe clinging to the outside of it when it was hauled?


Damn trawler I'll bet


----------



## Jags (Jul 25, 2012)

btuser said:


> I'm putting down deposits on this year's beef and pork before the price spikes.


 
Large upright freezer full of 4 legged cuts right now. Looking to beef up my swimming fair this summer and fall. Corn prices are going to go through the roof. So many failed crops around the country. It still looks pretty good in my neck of the woods, but you don't have to go far....

Oh - Show me the melted butter and I will show you a midwesterner making a slob out of himself.  I likes me some ocean food.  Let me be honest - I like food.  Period.


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2012)

How many pounds of eatin' do you get from a pound of lobstah?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 26, 2012)

*Lucky 'Larry' trades boiling water for Long Island Sound*

By *Julianne Hanckel*
Publication: theday.com
Published 07/24/2012 12:00 AM​Updated 07/25/2012 03:40 PM​ 










 COMMENTS (11)​

​

​ 
*Related Poll*

*What was your reaction to the release of Larry the lobster in Niantic?*​ What a great story! I was so happy to see him released.
 Why'd they release him? That lobster could have fed a whole family.
 What a waste. The money used to buy the lobster could have gone to charity.
 I'm glad they put it in Long Island Sound. Now I can catch it!



​​ 
*Waterford* — The life of a 17-pound, 80-year-old lobster that was destined for a pot of boiling water was spared on Tuesday and instead of becoming a memorable dinner is now back in the ocean.
The lobster was caught somewhere in the waters of New England — where exactly, they won't say — and then purchased by The Dock Restaurant.
That's when Don MacKenzie, vice president of Boats Inc. in Niantic, stepped in.
"This lobster has seen World War I, World War II, seen the landing on the moon and the Red Sox win the World Series, he's made it this far in life," MacKenzie said. "He deserves to live."
When The Dock received the lobster, named "Larry" by the children who came to visit him over the weekend, word got out around town last week that someone had reserved the lobster for dinner.
"There was a price on the guy, but I won't say how much it was," MacKenzie said. "Let's just say that it's the most expensive lobster I never ate."
Restaurant manager Kristen Eighme said she spent the weekend holding the lobster for the groups of children who wanted to touch it and take pictures with it. She has the scratches on her arms to prove that she had been cradling it like a baby.
"Battle wounds," she said, cracking a smile. "The kids loved him. He brought a lot of smiles here this weekend. He was the star of the show."
Thick rubber bands were wrapped around each claw to prevent the lobster from pinching anyone who wanted to get close enough to touch. The rubber bands were cut off before "Larry" was released, and MacKenzie kept them as a memento.
While there is no scientific way to determine a lobster's age, Mackenzie said, the most common way is by its size and by estimating how many times it has shed its shell. He estimated the lobster to be between 80 and 100 years old.
Before Mackenzie boarded the boat to get the lobster from the restaurant, a group of children started chanting, "Let Larry live, let Larry live!"
Meeting MacKenzie and Boats Inc. head rigger Steve Wilson at the boat was John Baez, 10, who agreed the best place for the lobster was in the water, not on a plate.
"He's 70 to 100 years old and he's a bigger lobster so we should see how long he can live," Baez said.
He admitted he enjoys a good lobster, but "Larry" wouldn't be an option.
"He's too big. The meat would be too tough," Baez said.
On the way out to sea, "Larry" also received an official send-off from the Niantic River Bridge operator who sounded the opening and closing siren for the crustacean.
Released in Long Island Sound in an area of water that makes it impossible for draggers to drop their nets, MacKenzie and Wilson said they believed "Larry" would be safe.
"They (lobstermen) drag during the day, so if he does venture out of this area, hopefully it will be at night," Wilson said.
The exact location of the release point is confidential, Wilson said, so no one will try to catch him.
"It takes seven years for him to even become a lobster big enough to keep," MacKenzie said. "For a lobster to live this long and avoid lobster traps, nets, lobster pots ... he doesn't deserve a bib and butter."


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> You have to cook them right. We have had 7 to 11 pounders that were delish. Needed a hammer to crack the claws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man....I gotta move back to the beach!

That would be a more fair fight if you took the rubber bands off the Lobster's claws!


----------



## webbie (Jul 27, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> 24 grams of protein and 114 calories. The chicken breast of the sea. Let me go find my bib.


 
Does that included endless dipping butter?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 27, 2012)

Last time we went out to pull traps my bro pointed out a boat where a guy lives. He just has traps around the boat that he pulls by hand. I suspect that he's a private investigator that wears Hawaiian shirts and just works enough scraping boats to pay for alcohol and butter.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 27, 2012)

Cant decide which is better lobster ,scallops or Maryland hardshell crab. Ill take all 3 with a side of Cream ale. Save the Steak for winter time.


----------



## Jags (Jul 27, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Cant decide which is better lobster ,scallops or Maryland hardshell crab. Ill take all 3 with a side of Cream ale. Save the Steak for winter time.


 
Yes, but I will really need to try it for at least two days a week for the next few weeks.  I can PM my "Mail to" info to anyone that would like to send them to me.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 30, 2012)

A local store had lobsters as  a special promotion this past weekend. Despite past experiences with buying lobsters away from the ocean, I bought some as I up in the mountains a hour and a half away from the coast. They were okay but no where near as tasty as buying them from a lobster dealer that does high volume near the coast. I think the big difference is that as the lobsters sit around the water they use to keep them alive gets diluted and they lose a lot of flavor. I salted the water but its no where near as tasty as the lobsters cooked in seawater (or even better fresh lobsters in a lobster bake.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 30, 2012)

Iv had some already that were full of black Goo ,dont know if the lobster got into an oil or grease blob or what but out of 11 that day about 3-4 had the black stuff in them.
Most of the time they are fine.


----------

